# Quitting Smoking



## no1tovote4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Has anybody recently quit smoking?  If so, what worked?

I have just begun my most recent attempt to quit and need to have some ideas as obviously what I have been doing isn't working.  Hence the need to quit again!


----------



## Said1 (Nov 9, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Has anybody recently quit smoking?  If so, what worked?
> 
> I have just begun my most recent attempt to quit and need to have some ideas as obviously what I have been doing isn't working.  Hence the need to quit again!




Sorry, never tried. My stress level indicators are also telling me it won't happen any time soon either.


----------



## Shattered (Nov 9, 2004)

Suuuure.  I told myself I'd quit when I bought my house and my car..

The only thing that changed is now I don't smoke IN the house or IN the car.    But I'm smoking FAR less than before..  Baby steps?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Suuuure.  I told myself I'd quit when I bought my house and my car..
> 
> The only thing that changed is now I don't smoke IN the house or IN the car.    But I'm smoking FAR less than before..  Baby steps?




I've been doing that for about four years now.  I haven't had a cigarette under a roof in a long time.

I once was successful quitting using the patch.  I quit for 6 months, then my Father died.  I was cleaning up his apartment when I found 2 cartons of cigarettes in the freezer.  It didn't take long to start up again after that!

Men tend to associate emotions with cigarettes more than women.  I had all the indicators, Stress, Depression, Anger.  I had no chance with free cigarettes and a lighter.

It has been many years since that time, it is now time to try again...

Wish me luck.


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 9, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, never tried. My stress level indicators are also telling me it won't happen any time soon either.


Same here, LOL!!


			
				no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Wish me luck.


Good Luck!!


----------



## Shattered (Nov 9, 2004)

Much, much, MUCH luck.  If you get it figured out, let ME know...


----------



## pennyville73 (Nov 9, 2004)

I've tried a few times to quit...with no success.  I was in the emergency room about a year and a half ago with really bad chest pains...thought I was having a heart attack (at 30 yrs. old)
Turned out just to be an allergic reaction to medication I was on.
Doctor said it should be a warning for me to quit smoking, because all the tests they ran show I am a "perfect" candidate for blood clots.

Anyway it was scary as hell, but STILL not enough to make me quit. No will-power I guess.  But the time has come to finally kick the habit, soon.


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, come to think of it, I did quit very easy once.  It was the day before my InVitro.  I knew I'd be getting pregnant the next day and put them down with no problem.  I ended up smoking again when the babies were about 3 months.  Bad!  Bad!  Bad!!  But Lord knows I was stressed, LOL!!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 9, 2004)

UsaPride said:
			
		

> Well, come to think of it, I did quit very easy once.  It was the day before my InVitro.  I knew I'd be getting pregnant the next day and put them down with no problem.  I ended up smoking again when the babies were about 3 months.  Bad!  Bad!  Bad!!  But Lord knows I was stressed, LOL!!




Don't I know it!  Being a new Parent is an extreme example of a stressfest, and everything seems to slow to a crawl at the same time.  Then the lack of sleep!  :coffee3:


----------



## lilcountriegal (Nov 9, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Has anybody recently quit smoking?  If so, what worked?
> 
> I have just begun my most recent attempt to quit and need to have some ideas as obviously what I have been doing isn't working.  Hence the need to quit again!



I actually quit for a month using the patch.  I went the cheap route and bought the Walmart brand for MUCH cheaper and it worked awesome.  I never even craved a cigarette, even when I drank beer.  

I started back up due to some significant stress at that time for me but I'll be starting the quitting process in early December again.  

I'll be using the patch... it seemed to work great for me.  (I smoke a little less than a pack a day for about 15 years now, so I'm a pretty big addict). 

Good luck and lemme know how it goes!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 9, 2004)

lilcountriegal said:
			
		

> I actually quit for a month using the patch.  I went the cheap route and bought the Walmart brand for MUCH cheaper and it worked awesome.  I never even craved a cigarette, even when I drank beer.
> 
> I started back up due to some significant stress at that time for me but I'll be starting the quitting process in early December again.
> 
> ...




As Little Ceaser would say, "Thank you, Thank you!"


----------



## Democrat4Bush (Nov 9, 2004)

I took the easy way out:

I quit quitting!


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

I quit, cold turkey, for 4 months but started back up again when my wife took ill.  I need to try again to stop....... but like dem4bush, I might just quit quitting.


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 9, 2004)

smoked for 20 years .....got really sick....quit on the spot....often think about starting again....then i just look at my 6 year old son i think what it would be like for him if i died....the urge to smoke goes away....

so either get really sick or find someone that would miss you and quit for them


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 9, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> smoked for 20 years .....got really sick....quit on the spot....often think about starting again....then i just look at my 6 year old son i think what it would be like for him if i died....the urge to smoke goes away....
> 
> so either get really sick or find someone that would miss you and quit for them




It is my main reason for quitting.  Not for the dying early part, but because I am my Daughter's hero (she's three) and I cannot have her outside pretending to smoke with me.  I have got to set some kind of example here.  However it is tough.


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 9, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Has anybody recently quit smoking?  If so, what worked?



This is probably not an option for you, but when I quit smoking cigarettes I just started smoking weed more often.  Not necessarily more, just more often.  Worked out quite well.

I didn't hurt that I lived in a dorm room with a chain smoker.  Nothing will make you quit faster than that.  I frequently give him credit for getting me to stop smoking because he was smoking enough for both of us.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> This is probably not an option for you, but when I quit smoking cigarettes I just started smoking weed more often.  Not necessarily more, just more often.  Worked out quite well.
> 
> I didn't hurt that I lived in a dorm room with a chain smoker.  Nothing will make you quit faster than that.  I frequently give him credit for getting me to stop smoking because he was smoking enough for both of us.



hee hee..... that is what I did when I stopped for 4 mos, so I guess in a way, I really didn't stop!  lol


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 9, 2004)

Smoking a couple times a day thru water _has_ to be better than smoking a pack of cigraettes a day, I don't care what they say about carcinogens.

Besides one of the best medicines for combating cancer is a positive mental attitude.  Weed's the prescription for that.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Smoking a couple times a day thru water _has_ to be better than smoking a pack of cigraettes a day, I don't care what they say about carcinogens.
> 
> Besides one of the best medicines for combating cancer is a positive mental attitude.  Weed's the prescription for that.



no disagreement here!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Smoking a couple times a day thru water _has_ to be better than smoking a pack of cigraettes a day, I don't care what they say about carcinogens.
> 
> Besides one of the best medicines for combating cancer is a positive mental attitude.  Weed's the prescription for that.



It's also got to be better for the level of stress you may have.  I haven't smoked through water for a long time.  Since I joined the Navy.  When I got out I just never bothered finding any contacts, now I wouldn't even know where to get it.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It's also got to be better for the level of stress you may have.  I haven't smoked through water for a long time.  Since I joined the Navy.  When I got out I just never bothered finding any contacts, now I wouldn't even know where to get it.



not volunteering anything, but if you ever get to vegas..........................


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 9, 2004)

It's probably not too hard to get seeds either.  If you have your own property, and a relatively private area, wouldn't be too difficult to grow just enough for a little personal use.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> It's probably not too hard to get seeds either.  If you have your own property, and a relatively private area, wouldn't be too difficult to grow just enough for a little personal use.



I grew two plants a year up until my nephew moved in with us.  I then decided to set a good example so I stopped growing my own.  The stuff grows really good here in Vegas.  It loves the heat.

You can actually order seeds online.  The best seeds will come out of Amsterdam.


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 9, 2004)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> You can actually order seeds online.  The best seeds will come out of Amsterdam.



Isn't that a little dangerous?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Isn't that a little dangerous?




That was just what I was thinking.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That was just what I was thinking.



nope and it is legal as long as it doesn't get labeled POT seeds.  MJ seeds are used in birdfeed and most companies you order from will ship them to you labeled that way.  I have ordered them without any problems.  There are a lot of sites you can order through.  www.overgrow.com is a cool site with info on how to grow, where to get seeds, etc.


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 9, 2004)

I thought they sterilized hemp seed in bird feed.


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 9, 2004)

what is the irony of smoking cigs only to get cancer and treat your cancer by smoking pot....


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> I thought they sterilized hemp seed in bird feed.



they do.  but when you order them, they will label it birdseed.  they (the feds) don't know if they are sterilized or not.  also, if you live near Vancouver, Canada, you can run up there and buy em from what I understand.


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 9, 2004)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Vancouver, Canada, you can run up there and buy em from what I understand.



That would probably be a preferable option, for me at least.  I'd be too paranoid to by them online, and have them mailed to me.  

Or, hell, take a vacation to Amsterdam.


----------



## Said1 (Nov 9, 2004)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> they do.  but when you order them, they will label it birdseed.  they (the feds) don't know if they are sterilized or not.  also, if you live near Vancouver, Canada, you can run up there and buy em from what I understand.




Didn't know that.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Didn't know that.



I could be wrong, but as I said, that is what I understand from others on a grow site I sometimes frequent.


----------



## Said1 (Nov 9, 2004)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I could be wrong, but as I said, that is what I understand from others on a grow site I sometimes frequent.




Wait a minute, hemp doesn't contain THC does it? 

For some reason, there is an over abundance of weed around here.....shame I don't smoke anymore.


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 9, 2004)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, hemp doesn't contain THC does it?



Not enough to get you high.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Not enough to get you high.



When I was stationed at Ft. Riley, KS in 1985/86, hemp grew all over the place on the post.  It also grew along the highway and railroad tracks.  We called it "headache" weed cuz that is all you would get from it!


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 9, 2004)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> When I was stationed at Ft. Riley, KS in 1985/86, hemp grew all over the place on the post.  It also grew along the highway and railroad tracks.  We called it "headache" weed cuz that is all you would get from it!



The newer cultivars of industrial hemp have even less THC in them than the wild types.  But for _some_ reason, those remain illegal as well.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> The newer cultivars of industrial hemp have even less THC in them than the wild types.  But for _some_ reason, those remain illegal as well.



if you visit any of the pot smokers' message boards, you will read that it was a conspiracy by Hearst, Dupont, et al (and I am sure Bush is somehow responsible) to prop up the paper and synthetic materials industries.

I agree that industrial hemp should be legal.  You can make some really nice stuff from it and it is easier to grow for paper, etc. than trees.


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 9, 2004)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I agree that industrial hemp should be legal.  You can make some really nice stuff from it and it is easier to grow for paper, etc. than trees.



I know.  

Let's see: 

we can either set aside some land, plant some trees, and wait 30 years to cut them down to make paper.... 

....ooooooooooooor....

we can sow and harvest *three crops a year* of hemp, pulp it, and make paper that way.

Hmmmm, that's tough.  Let's go with the tree idea.



And with that we are 100% off topic.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 10, 2004)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> if you visit any of the pot smokers' message boards, you will read that it was a conspiracy by Hearst, Dupont, et al (and I am sure Bush is somehow responsible) to prop up the paper and synthetic materials industries.
> 
> I agree that industrial hemp should be legal.  You can make some really nice stuff from it and it is easier to grow for paper, etc. than trees.




And you can make fuel for cars from it as well.  We could grow our own rather than buy it from the Middle East and Latin America.


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 10, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Has anybody recently quit smoking?  If so, what worked?
> 
> I have just begun my most recent attempt to quit and need to have some ideas as obviously what I have been doing isn't working.  Hence the need to quit again!



I had a good friend that smoked 2 packs a day for 17 years and he quit with the patches.......He swears by them.  Also chewing gum and candy helps keep the mouth busy and uses nervous energy....Definately a worth while goal, he feels so much better now..


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 11, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I had a good friend that smoked 2 packs a day for 17 years and he quit with the patches.......He swears by them.  Also chewing gum and candy helps keep the mouth busy and uses nervous energy....Definately a worth while goal, he feels so much better now..




So far so good, and I am using the Patch.  It has been 2 days now, starting on the third....

Yesterday was tough, the littlest was crying in the car during a 2 hour road trip in the snow.


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 11, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So far so good, and I am using the Patch.  It has been 2 days now, starting on the third....
> 
> Yesterday was tough, the littlest was crying in the car during a 2 hour road trip in the snow.



For my friend it took about 2 weeks till he felt confident that he could really quit, but patches were the only thing that helped.  Keep with it......Ill keep encouraging you!!!


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Nov 11, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It is my main reason for quitting.  Not for the dying early part, but because I am my Daughter's hero (she's three) and I cannot have her outside pretending to smoke with me.  I have got to set some kind of example here.  However it is tough.



I started smokiing while in the service and had at it for roughly 20 years...pack a day kinda guy.

My son was born, I looked at him when he was all juicy in the delivery room, and promised him on the spot I would not smoke a cig again.  It has been almost 18 months, and I don't miss it at all.

There is no reason why you cannot resolve to do it, and stick to it.  The only person to blame for failing to succeed is yourself.  If you can't make the promise to yourself, and have the integrity to keep your promise, that is fine, it is the way you chose to be...otherwise, you CAN quit smoking or accomplish anything you want with the willpower and determination (and maybe a little can of motivation from a supportive friend or small child)

I would bet the bank that you can quit anytime you chose to do it, and be faithful to your promise.


----------



## Merlin (Nov 14, 2004)

I quit smoking one time a few years back. That was the longest 15 minutes of my life. I'll never do that again.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ah, Crap!  I failed, I went and bought a pack.  I will begin the aggravating process again as soon as I have finished with this pack.  I think I stopped with the patch too quickly.  Damn. 

I feel like this guy.  

 :crutch:


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2005)

I am now on day 4 of my second attempt to quit smoking.

Wish me luck!


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I am now on day 4 of my second attempt to quit smoking.
> 
> Wish me luck!




GO DUDE !!!  I'm heading that way too---soon !


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2005)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> GO DUDE !!!  I'm heading that way too---soon !




Thanks dillo,  I am sure that if I weren't on the patch I wouldn't have made it this far.  So far I have survived my daughter's B-Day party without incident.  Let's see how far I can go.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 17, 2005)

Four days!  
Here's an interesting thought to help keep going....*You don't smoke now, why would you want to start?*


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Four days!
> Here's an interesting thought to help keep going....*You don't smoke now, why would you want to start?*




Yeah and it's just too expensive too.

I am going to reward myself by going out to breakfast today.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah and it's just too expensive too.
> 
> I am going to reward myself by going out to breakfast today.



Drop the saved money you would spend in a jar for the next vacations' mad money.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Drop the saved money you would spend in a jar for the next vacations' mad money.



It has been almost a month for me..... this time! 

It sure is nice!  

This time my doctor prescribed Wellbutrin SR to help.  It is actually an anti-depressant, but it has been discovered that it also helps folks stop smoking.  

I took one a day for 7 days, and now I take two a day.  But you continue to smoke for the first two weeks and then you stop.  I followed his directions and I never experienced any of the jitteriness, irritability, etc. that you usually get with stopping.  So it has actually been easy.  It also made me just start disliking smoking.

It has a good side-effect too (and this one is important when you stop smoking) WEIGHT LOSS!!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> It has been almost a month for me..... this time!
> 
> It sure is nice!
> 
> ...



Cool for you!  Anyway I have a problem with taking Anti-Depressants when I am not clinically depressed.  It seems that it might cause issues.  Have you had any problems with this?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Cool for you!  Anyway I have a problem with taking Anti-Depressants when I am not clinically depressed.  It seems that it might cause issues.  Have you had any problems with this?



The only problem I have had is I constanty have this funny taste in my mouth and I smell this weird smell.  I asked my wife if I stink (lol) and she said no.  The doctor said that is another possible, but rare side effect.  Frankly, I don't feel any different than before other than I did not get irritable, etc. after stopping this time.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Have you had any problems with this?


My brother tried this approach. He had a major reaction to Wellbutrin..He stopped taking it after about 3 days.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> My brother tried this approach. He had a major reaction to Wellbutrin..He stopped taking it after about 3 days.




Maybe I'll just stick with the patch, so far it is working...


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> My brother tried this approach. He had a major reaction to Wellbutrin..He stopped taking it after about 3 days.



Was your brother a heavy drinker?  I know drinkers have problems.  Just curious, what kind of reaction?  You're scaring the sh*t outta me! lol


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll just stick with the patch, so far it is working...


And the patch is developed for the purpose.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And the patch is developed for the purpose.



LOL there are many drugs that have been found to do things they were not first intended to do.

I tried the patch, gum, etc. and I started back on all of em.  I might start back on this one too, who knows.  I figured since it has been proven to work and since now is commonly prescribed to help smokers stop, why not try it?  I figure it can't be any worse than dieing from smoking....


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 17, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Was your brother a heavy drinker?  I know drinkers have problems.  Just curious, what kind of reaction?  You're scaring the sh*t outta me! lol


I'll ask if he was drinking, I don't know...
He had an increase in heart rate...I'll ask
him what else...I think he said something about severe confusion too..

I'll let ya know...shortly...I'll call him.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> LOL there are many drugs that have been found to do things they were not first intended to do.
> 
> I tried the patch, gum, etc. and I started back on all of em.  I might start back on this one too, who knows.  I figured since it has been proven to work and since now is commonly prescribed to help smokers stop, why not try it?  I figure it can't be any worse than dieing from smoking....




Plus you haven't had any ill effects other than the funny smell.  I could live with that, but why take the chance when something seems to be working?

I am a firm believer in "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Plus you haven't had any ill effects other than the funny smell.  I could live with that, but why take the chance when something seems to be working?
> 
> I am a firm believer in "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"



I'll keep on it unless something starts happening.

I do get depressed from time to time (I think we all do to some extent) so maybe I needed it anyway!


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 17, 2005)

Free.....

Well, my brother says it was 8 days in not 3.
Extreme rapid heart rate, entire body got hot, extreme sweating, confusion
and the feeling of no control over his body including difficulty breathing.
No drinking.

He also says...nothing is FDA approved for this app..and everything has risk that is on the market
including the gum and patch if not used correctly. I don't know if that's true, just what he said.

He's a hoot sometimes..His stand is that there are so many risks involved that
if you're going to use on of em to stop, you might as well step in front of a bus.

He suggests the good old fashion way...Just stop!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Free.....
> 
> Well, my brother says it was 8 days in not 3.
> Extreme rapid heart rate, entire body got hot, extreme sweating, confusion
> ...



He was allergic, I have that same reaction to potatoes and penecillin.

If you use the patch and smoke a cigarette at the same time it is possible to overdose and get really sick.


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> He was allergic, I have that same reaction to potatoes and penecillin.
> 
> If you use the patch and smoke a cigarette at the same time it is possible to overdose and get really sick.


He did mention that about the patch..
I guess he had a Doc tell him..It's the overdose of nicotine that will cause a heart attach...makes sense to me.
I guess that's why too, that the patch can be dangerous..Differant strengths made I guess..so if ya get the wrong one...wow..


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Free.....
> 
> Well, my brother says it was 8 days in not 3.
> Extreme rapid heart rate, entire body got hot, extreme sweating, confusion
> ...



Thanks.

True, Wellbutrin hasn't been approved by the FDA for smoking, but Zyban has and they are considered the same (for example, I was prescribed Wellbutrin, but was given Budepropin (or something like that) as a generic.  Zyban, Wellbutrin XL, Wellbutrin SR and Wellbutrin are all different names for the same basic drug.

Anyway, I agree about the cold-turkey.  I quit for six months like that within the last year, but started again when I met some stress.  The doc says this helps you get over those stressful periods when you want a smoke too.

Like I said, I don't mind taking it anyway as I do have off and on depression problems so I was kinda hope'n it would help in that area too....

Of the symptoms he mentioned, I have only had problems (other than the taste and smells I mentioned) with is the sweating.  But according to my doc, my sweating is because the drug, in some cases and apparently in me, increases your metabolism.

Anyway, it is working and so I am going to stick with it for now.  But thanks for the info.


----------



## pegwinn (Jan 17, 2005)

Have sucessfully quit (over 12 months) twice now using the patch and zyban.

Hardest part is breaking the mental habits of when and where you desire to smoke.  The patch and pill will allow you to be smoke free as you reprogram yourself.

My issue is boredom and stress.  I can deal with one, but not both.  Beware that while the patch is effective, going back is far easier.  That's why I am now on day four of the third time on the patch.

Good luck


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 17, 2005)

pegwinn said:
			
		

> My issue is boredom and stress.  I can deal with one, but not both.
> 
> Good luck



Ditto and thanks!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2005)

pegwinn said:
			
		

> Have sucessfully quit (over 12 months) twice now using the patch and zyban.
> 
> Hardest part is breaking the mental habits of when and where you desire to smoke.  The patch and pill will allow you to be smoke free as you reprogram yourself.
> 
> ...




My main issue is irritation.  I get irritated I need a cigarette.  Of course one of the main issues with nicotine withdrawal is irritation.  It is a self-perpetuating cycle.


----------



## Bonnie (Jan 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I am now on day 4 of my second attempt to quit smoking.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Stay the course, It's so worth it!!!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 18, 2005)

Day 5!  I made it through Daddy night.  My wife went out with her friends last night.  Whooooo!  I almost broke down and went to the Gas Station!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 19, 2005)

Day 6!  I still haven't exploded on anybody and haven't cheated even once.  I am very hopeful this time.


----------



## Bonnie (Jan 19, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Day 6!  I still haven't exploded on anybody and haven't cheated even once.  I am very hopeful this time.



You are going to be successful!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the support everybody!


----------



## Bonnie (Jan 19, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support everybody!



One of my best friends quit after smoking 3 packs a day for 18 years...........

I will keep supporting you till you are completely over your habit.............


----------



## pretender (Jan 19, 2005)

I understand it is a hard habit to quit.  I never smoked but my Mom did and she tried to quit many many times but never succeeded.  

Good luck to you!!!!!!!


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 19, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Has anybody recently quit smoking?  If so, what worked?
> 
> I have just begun my most recent attempt to quit and need to have some ideas as obviously what I have been doing isn't working.  Hence the need to quit again!



i quit in october of 01

i would look at my 4 year olde son every morning and say... if i keep smoking i will not get to hug him and see him grow up...you see my father died when i was 18...i have not had a smoke since that day in october


----------



## deaddude (Jan 19, 2005)

> Cigarettes killed my father, and raped my mother



Generic congress man from Family Guy


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jan 19, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i quit in october of 01
> 
> i would look at my 4 year olde son every morning and say... if i keep smoking i will not get to hug him and see him grow up...you see my father died when i was 18...i have not had a smoke since that day in october


This may be the one thing I'll read and decide to change about myself...
Thank you


----------



## speederdoc (Jan 21, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> My main issue is irritation.  I get irritated I need a cigarette.  Of course one of the main issues with nicotine withdrawal is irritation.  It is a self-perpetuating cycle.


I was on the gum for 4 years, now switched to the Commit lozenges. Not much desire to smoke anymore, but I'm hooked on the lozenges...especially when irritated or stressed (at work).

Benefits: you trade nasty smoke-smelling clothes and breath for minty fresh breath. No risk of lung cancer. Unknown risk of mouth/throat cancer, but probably nil or almost certainly less then tobacco. Same with bladder cancer and stomach cancer....unknown but probably zero and (hopefully) less than tobacco. You don't have to "take a break" from what you are doing...just pop one in and keep on keeping on. Still get a bit of oral fixation. Kids aren't corrupted.

Drawbacks: More expensive than smokes. Less fun. Don't really get to take a break from what you are doing. Not QUITE as good of a rush, but close. Not as easy to buy as smokes. Not easy or fun to do when drinking.

Good luck!


----------



## CSM (Jan 21, 2005)

Man, I have tried to quit many many times....I just dont have the will power. I quit drinking 18 years ago and never looked back; wish I could do the same with the smokes, but I am just TOO addicted.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 21, 2005)

speederdoc said:
			
		

> I was on the gum for 4 years, now switched to the Commit lozenges. Not much desire to smoke anymore, but I'm hooked on the lozenges...especially when irritated or stressed (at work).
> 
> Benefits: you trade nasty smoke-smelling clothes and breath for minty fresh breath. No risk of lung cancer. Unknown risk of mouth/throat cancer, but probably nil or almost certainly less then tobacco. Same with bladder cancer and stomach cancer....unknown but probably zero and (hopefully) less than tobacco. You don't have to "take a break" from what you are doing...just pop one in and keep on keeping on. Still get a bit of oral fixation. Kids aren't corrupted.
> 
> ...



Thanks doc.

Day 8 and still going.  The patch seems to be doing the job.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 21, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> Man, I have tried to quit many many times....I just dont have the will power. I quit drinking 18 years ago and never looked back; wish I could do the same with the smokes, but I am just TOO addicted.




I guess the more you have tried the better chance of being successful on the next try.  No reason to give up...  give it another run let's quit together!


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 21, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I guess the more you have tried the better chance of being successful on the next try.  No reason to give up...  give it another run let's quit together!



Today is day 19 for me........ and I really don't have any urges.  Yet......


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 23, 2005)

Okay, today is day 20 and all is going good.  I made it through my toughest test yet last night..... the wife and I went out for dinner and some drinks and I made it through the bar scene, a bottle of wine, a bottle of champagne and pre/post dinner drinks without breaking down.....

Now, I did take about 4 hits off a blunt in the lounge..... is that smoke'n? lol


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 24, 2005)

Day 11 - Almost broke down over the weekend.  I actually took a drag off of a friend's cigarette.  It tasted like crap...


----------



## Mr. P (Jan 24, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Day 11 - Almost broke down over the weekend.  I actually took a drag off of a friend's cigarette.  It tasted like crap...


The biggest mistake I made was at week #2, being around others that smoked just didn't work well for me. The smell was awful, but eventually I broke down.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Feb 5, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> The biggest mistake I made was at week #2, being around others that smoked just didn't work well for me. The smell was awful, but eventually I broke down.




Well, I failed miserably in this attempt when I got drunk at about day 15.  I was shamed and hoped I could correct and start over, but it didn't pan out.  I will begin again soon and will admit my failures and successes openly in this thread.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Feb 5, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well, I failed miserably in this attempt when I got drunk at about day 15.  I was shamed and hoped I could correct and start over, but it didn't pan out.  I will begin again soon and will admit my failures and successes openly in this thread.



sorry to hear that no1.  I am on day 32 but I have had one cigarette during this time.  And mine was during some drink'n but I haven't had any others.  I did take a couple of hits off a blunt (cigar and weed mixed) a couple of weekends ago, but that's about it.  I am still not having any urges to smoke though which is very nice.  I stopped taking the wellbutrin too about a week ago (can't find my bottle since we are moving and I have no idea which box it is in! lol).

try again and try again soon.  I find it is better if you try soon after failure.  don't give up!


----------



## chary (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello people, you know smoking, is a very big problem in our community wherein all youth enjoy a lot in terms of smoking, in every problem there is a solution right? What I can give an advice to you guys, try our product, NOSMOQ product, I dont want to force you to buy, my idea is to try our product, coz it is really2x effective, it will solve the problem for those people became an addict of it. You know our product is nicotine free, its like a cigarette form, but it can help you to quit.  If you have further questions about our product please visit our site: 


Thank you and Goodluck!!!

*YOUR NOT WELCOME AND GOODBYE!*

Learn to read rules!


----------



## jon_forward (Feb 21, 2005)

I am on day 10 with no slips !!!!!Stopped cold-turkey from 3 packs aday. was in the hospital twice in one month with heart problems, something about the arteries being real slow flowing that feed the heart. only been 10 days and I havent felt this good in many years. of course the heart meds may have a bit to do about that but I have no doubt I will never fire up a cigerette again. stopped the weed about 6 weeks ago too. NOW THAT I MAY HAVE A PROBLEM WITH down the road. good luck to all


----------



## no1tovote4 (Feb 21, 2005)

jon_forward said:
			
		

> I am on day 10 with no slips !!!!!Stopped cold-turkey from 3 packs aday. was in the hospital twice in one month with heart problems, something about the arteries being real slow flowing that feed the heart. only been 10 days and I havent felt this good in many years. of course the heart meds may have a bit to do about that but I have no doubt I will never fire up a cigerette again. stopped the weed about 6 weeks ago too. NOW THAT I MAY HAVE A PROBLEM WITH down the road. good luck to all




Very cool.  I hope you have victory.  I think the visits to the doctor would be good incentive, however the docs keep telling me I am healthy...


----------



## taff (Feb 21, 2005)

I gave up smoking last year.I used the patches as well.Strange side affects with them though.I had weird nightmares whilst using them.One time i was chased by a giant mars bar.I think this is a common problem as a few of my friends have mentioned this to me as well and now the company that make the patches have started doing 16hr patches instead of 24hr.
A helpful line to remember as well is "Never give up giving up".
The goverment over here also puts lots of adverts on the tv to deter people.Some are quite extreme but is getting the message home to people. It shows two scientists holding a smokers artery.Then one of them pinches it between his thumb and index finger and pulls it slowly through his fingers.This squeezes a rediculous amount of fat out of the end of the artery and states that this is a typical smokers artery.Then comes the logo , give up before you clog up completely.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Feb 21, 2005)

taff said:
			
		

> I gave up smoking last year.I used the patches as well.Strange side affects with them though.I had weird nightmares whilst using them.One time i was chased by a giant mars bar.I think this is a common problem as a few of my friends have mentioned this to me as well and now the company that make the patches have started doing 16hr patches instead of 24hr.
> A helpful line to remember as well is "Never give up giving up".
> The goverment over here also puts lots of adverts on the tv to deter people.Some are quite extreme but is getting the message home to people. It shows two scientists holding a smokers artery.Then one of them pinches it between his thumb and index finger and pulls it slowly through his fingers.This squeezes a rediculous amount of fat out of the end of the artery and states that this is a typical smokers artery.Then comes the logo , give up before you clog up completely.




Yeah, intense dreams are one of the side effects.  I use the 24 hr patch and remove it before I sleep, putting a new one on in the morning.  Works good for me.


----------



## Comrade (Feb 22, 2005)

taff said:
			
		

> I gave up smoking last year.I used the patches as well.Strange side affects with them though.I had weird nightmares whilst using them.One time i was chased by a giant mars bar.I think this is a common problem as a few of my friends have mentioned this to me as well and now the company that make the patches have started doing 16hr patches instead of 24hr.
> A helpful line to remember as well is "Never give up giving up".
> The goverment over here also puts lots of adverts on the tv to deter people.Some are quite extreme but is getting the message home to people. It shows two scientists holding a smokers artery.Then one of them pinches it between his thumb and index finger and pulls it slowly through his fingers.This squeezes a rediculous amount of fat out of the end of the artery and states that this is a typical smokers artery.Then comes the logo , give up before you clog up completely.



Indeed, that grossed me out completely.

Then again, would this same demonstration conducted on the average deceased American non-smoker not be as grotesque?

After all, we all accumulate fatty deposits in our arteries over time, and heart disease is still the #1 cause of death in America, regardless of smoking habits.

If I don't use nicotine, am I somehow guaranteed a smaller sample of fatty deposits during my autopsy?

These government sponsored commericials, funded based upon lawsuits against tobacco companies, have shock value, for sure.  But what can we actually glean as scientific fact from the one sample here?

Absolutely nothing.  Just rampant propaganda.

F.Y.I.:  Sure smoking is bad for you, but let's see the artery from the average deceased American at 55?   Do you think fatty deposits won't also squirt out in a grotesque fashion?


----------



## taff (Feb 22, 2005)

Comrade said:
			
		

> Indeed, that grossed me out completely.
> 
> Then again, would this same demonstration conducted on the average deceased American non-smoker not be as grotesque?
> 
> ...


Your probably right with the amount of fast food we eat today.However giving up smoking is as we know psychological.The last thing you wanted to do after watching this advert is place a cigarette in your mouth.So you could say job done by the goverment.


----------



## Huckleburry (Feb 22, 2005)

I roll my own ciggarettes and I find quitting to be kind of tough especially when I have lots of work to do. Among other things the physical act of rolling is really relaxing and then of course so is smoking. Good luck to all those who are trying to quit. I am about to join a rugby team and I am hoping that being on a team again will help me stop smoking. 
Cheers 
Huck


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 23, 2005)

I just want my share of the bucks the lawyers got when the "proved" that the tobacco industry manipilated nicotine levels to keep me addicted. Victims don't get compensation for things like this anymore???


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 16, 2005)

Day two of this particular attempt.  Why is this so damned difficult?!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm thinkin bout quiting...
Any methods that work well???


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 16, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm thinkin bout quiting...
> Any methods that work well???




The patch worked for me, I quit for six months then my Dad died.  I was cleaning his place out and found his cartons of cigarettes.  Sitting alone with cartons of cigarettes, lighters and ashtrays while depressed is not good for your chances of success if your goal is not to start up again.  I lighted one, it has started all over for me.

I heard that the pills work well, but if you are with Kaiser you have to take their class on quitting before they will even let you see a doctor about it.  They make their classes difficult for me to attend.


----------



## Bonnie (Mar 16, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Day two of this particular attempt.  Why is this so damned difficult?!



Because it's both a physical habit and also a habitual habit.
Double whammy............You must spend a lot of money on this habit huh??


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 16, 2005)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Because it's both a physical habit and also a habitual habit.
> Double whammy............You must spend a lot of money on this habit huh??




That's one of the reasons I am using to enforce the idea that this discomfort is worth it.

I just hope my marriage can survive this...


----------



## Bonnie (Mar 16, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That's one of the reasons I am using to enforce the idea that this discomfort is worth it.
> 
> I just hope my marriage can survive this...



What does a pack cost these days?  5 bucks, say you smoke 1 a day times seven times 35.00 a week times 4 weeks a month, $140.00 a month times 12 months $1680.00 a year...........That's a vaction for you both!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 16, 2005)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> What does a pack cost these days?  5 bucks, say you smoke 1 a day times seven times 35.00 a week times 4 weeks a month, $140.00 a month times 12 months $1680.00 a year...........That's a vaction for you both!




It's only 3.35 to 3.80 here, depending on where you get them.  If you buy by the carton they can be as little as 2.50 per pack.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Mar 16, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It's only 3.35 to 3.80 here, depending on where you get them.  If you buy by the carton they can be as little as 2.50 per pack.


Well I either need to quit smoking or quit driving because of gas prices.
I have a feeling if I rode my bike instead, I'd eventually quit smoking too.


----------



## Bonnie (Mar 16, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It's only 3.35 to 3.80 here, depending on where you get them.  If you buy by the carton they can be as little as 2.50 per pack.



Im guessing you buy the carton


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 16, 2005)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Im guessing you buy the carton




No, I found I smoked more if I had more lying around to smoke.  If I could buy smaller than 20 in a pack I would have as well.  I bought them on a pack-by-pack basis and left them in the truck so I had to walk a good distance in order to smoke.  This helped me to cut back to less than 10 a day, I am now using the patch but was able to buy step 2 instead of step 1 and save money on the patches as well.

I am determined to make this work, I can't keep it going and expect to live past 50 according to family history.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 16, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Well I either need to quit smoking or quit driving because of gas prices.
> I have a feeling if I rode my bike instead, I'd eventually quit smoking too.




I would ride my bike to work except I live 37 miles away by the highway, even further by the path I would have to take by bicycle.


----------



## Bonnie (Mar 16, 2005)

> I am determined to make this work, I can't keep it going and expect to live past 50 according to family history.



Best reason of all!!!  It sounds like your really trying, so you have the will the do it. 
I always thought it was better to ween yourself off by cutting back then to quit cold turkey.  Have you replaced the habit of it with something else, gum or a lollipop, mints?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 16, 2005)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Best reason of all!!!  It sounds like your really trying, so you have the will the do it.
> I always thought it was better to ween yourself off by cutting back then to quit cold turkey.  Have you replaced the habit of it with something else, gum or a lollipop, mints?




No, I don't want to rot my teeth either.


----------



## Bonnie (Mar 16, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No, I don't want to rot my teeth either.



sugar free


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 17, 2005)

Day 3,

Getting better.  Haven't had any major nic-fits today.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck!  Day 73 for me!


----------



## Bonnie (Mar 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Day 3,
> 
> Getting better.  Haven't had any major nic-fits today.




Day three......  Im suportin ya


----------



## Bonnie (Mar 17, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Good luck!  Day 73 for me!



Day 73...........    Supporting you as well..........


----------



## Bonnie (Mar 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Day 3,
> 
> Getting better.  Haven't had any major nic-fits today.


Wanted to ding ya but can't


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 17, 2005)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Wanted to ding ya but can't



LOL.  I just tried to give ya some points too but I guess I need to spread some more love around.


----------



## Bonnie (Mar 17, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> LOL.  I just tried to give ya some points too but I guess I need to spread some more love around.




Better get busy then.......! :tng:


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 21, 2005)

Day 7.


----------



## Bonnie (Mar 21, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Day 7.



YAYYYY!!!  Keep going!!    You *are* stronger than those cigarettes!!!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Apr 20, 2005)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> YAYYYY!!!  Keep going!!    You *are* stronger than those cigarettes!!!!!!!





Clearly I wasn't, but I will give it another try soonly.  This time I am going to be taking the pill.  Let's see if that makes it any easier...


----------



## Shattered (Apr 20, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Clearly I wasn't, but I will give it another try soonly.  This time I am going to be taking the pill.  Let's see if that makes it any easier...



 Pick a specific day, and I'll try to quit with you.  (Just not today or tomorrow)..


----------



## no1tovote4 (Apr 20, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Pick a specific day, and I'll try to quit with you.  (Just not today or tomorrow)..




I still have to go to the doctor, they also want you to take the pill for a week before you quit.  As soon as I get there I will pick the day, we'll try to get through this together.


----------



## Shattered (Apr 20, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I still have to go to the doctor, they also want you to take the pill for a week before you quit.  As soon as I get there I will pick the day, we'll try to get through this together.



Deal.  

No pills for me, tho.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Apr 20, 2005)

nearly 5 months now for me! wooooo hoooo!


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 20, 2005)

quit sept 11 2001


----------



## no1tovote4 (Apr 20, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> quit sept 11 2001



Got a time machine?


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Got a time machine?



how is it going?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Apr 27, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> how is it going?




I haven't yet gotten to the doctor.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I haven't yet gotten to the doctor.



how long you been smoking?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Apr 27, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> how long you been smoking?




Approx. 20 years.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Apr 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I still have to go to the doctor, they also want you to take the pill for a week before you quit.  As soon as I get there I will pick the day, we'll try to get through this together.



Sounds to me like they want to give you the same med they gave me to stop.... remember, I think we talked about this earlier in the thread....

Wellbutrin.  I took it for two weeks before I stopped (1 a day for a week, then two a day for a week, then stopped).  It worked for me!  I am coming up on four months (I said five before, but I miscounted.... seems like forever sometimes).  I stopped 3 January so 3 May will be four months.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 27, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Approx. 20 years.



you have kids right?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Apr 27, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you have kids right?




Yup.  But I don't smoke in the house or in the car when they are in it.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Apr 27, 2005)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showpost.php?p=229359&postcount=53


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 3, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Deal.
> 
> No pills for me, tho.




Okay Lady Shattered, how about this monday?  May 9.


----------



## Shattered (May 3, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Okay Lady Shattered, how about this monday?  May 9.



Aww hell.. I *knew* I shouldn't have opened this thread...

Ok.  You're on.  I think I have just enough left to run out around that time anyway.   :cof:


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 3, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Aww hell.. I *knew* I shouldn't have opened this thread...
> 
> Ok.  You're on.  I think I have just enough left to run out around that time anyway.   :cof:



That's the plan.  I hope these damned pills work...

:coffee3:


----------



## Shattered (May 3, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That's the plan.  I hope these damned pills work...
> 
> :coffee3:



I'll be fine in my house, and my car.  I don't smoke either place...  When I get outside, that's where the problem is going to be... I can't exactly carry a 3lb bag of suckers with me, either.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 3, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I'll be fine in my house, and my car.  I don't smoke either place...  When I get outside, that's where the problem is going to be... I can't exactly carry a 3lb bag of suckers with me, either.



Yeah, I don't smoke in the house, but I do in the car...  That will be the tough one for me.


----------



## Shattered (May 8, 2005)

...15 hours and 45 mins til life begins to royally suck.  You ready?


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 9, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...15 hours and 45 mins til life begins to royally suck.  You ready?



Yeah, started this morning.  'Tain't so bad yet....


----------



## Said1 (May 9, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, started this morning.  'Tain't so bad yet....



Wow, Monday moring at that.....brave man.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 9, 2005)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Wow, Monday moring at that.....brave man.




It was the agreed upon time.....

I actually have a better chance doing it at work.  I keep myself busy and have less of a problem.


----------



## Shattered (May 9, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> It was the agreed upon time.....
> 
> I actually have a better chance doing it at work.  I keep myself busy and have less of a problem.



Right..  My last one was 8:30pm Sunday night..  3.5 hours ahead of schedule.    I found I need something to fidget with, even if I'm busy, so I now have a pocket full of worry stones, and a couple odd shaped crystals.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 10, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Right..  My last one was 8:30pm Sunday night..  3.5 hours ahead of schedule.    I found I need something to fidget with, even if I'm busy, so I now have a pocket full of worry stones, and a couple odd shaped crystals.




I just play the music loudly, it seems to help with the anger issues I always have when I am quitting.


----------



## Shattered (May 10, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I just play the music loudly, it seems to help with the anger issues I always have when I am quitting.



I haven't hit anger stage yet... Tho.. I guess if I do, a lot of people are in trouble, because I have a nasty temper to begin with...

I'm focused on getting my fish tanks set back up, so life's good right now.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 10, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I haven't hit anger stage yet... Tho.. I guess if I do, a lot of people are in trouble, because I have a nasty temper to begin with...
> 
> I'm focused on getting my fish tanks set back up, so life's good right now.




I have cut back to three fresh water (55, 55, 150) and one salt water tank (75).  This is a major change in our house as we had a tank in every major room of the house.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 12, 2005)

Day 4, no problems as of yet....


----------



## Shattered (May 13, 2005)

Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday...today's Friday, and I guess I'm still alive.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (May 13, 2005)

I just quit smoking another popular smoked substance.  It's cool when you cough up hardened puss.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 13, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday...today's Friday, and I guess I'm still alive.



My wife and children are still alive too.  I guess that means I'm not doing so bad.  They haven't even moved out yet.


----------



## Shattered (May 13, 2005)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I just quit smoking another popular smoked substance.  It's cool when you cough up hardened puss.



You rule!


----------



## Shattered (May 13, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> My wife and children are still alive too.  I guess that means I'm not doing so bad.  They haven't even moved out yet.



I don't think I've hit crabby yet, either, since everyone still seems to be speaking to me.    I don't seem to have much patience for standing around and waiting for things, tho...


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 13, 2005)

I found out that the hours between 6:00 pm and 10:00 pm are the worst for me.  I have asked my wife to ask all of her questions before then, because after that the answers are heavily weighted with sarcasm, and not the nice kind either.


----------



## manu1959 (May 13, 2005)

congrats to all of you   

when i quit in 01 my technique was....

every time i wanted to smoke i would hug my son or my wife and know that i would be with them one day longer if i didn't smoke


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 16, 2005)

1 week and my family is still intact!


----------



## CSM (May 16, 2005)

Two days...the jury is still out...trying to decide if I want to declare war on the rest of the world or hide under a rock.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 16, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> Two days...the jury is still out...trying to decide if I want to declare war on the rest of the world or hide under a rock.




At least you haven't gotten to the point where you are thinking of hitting yourself with the rock.


----------



## CSM (May 16, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> At least you haven't gotten to the point where you are thinking of hitting yourself with the rock.


Past that point...rocks have better uses...like smacking some of the trolls on this board. Now that would alleviate some of my symptoms I am sure! after 30+ years of smoking, withdrawal is a bitch!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 16, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> Past that point...rocks have better uses...like smacking some of the trolls on this board. Now that would alleviate some of my symptoms I am sure! after 30+ years of smoking, withdrawal is a bitch!



You're at the most difficult point.  Day 3 is a bitch.  Stand firm.


----------



## CSM (May 16, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> You're at the most difficult point.  Day 3 is a bitch.  Stand firm.


 Heh...oh yeah...determined to quit...I want to live long enough to be a burden to my children and everyone else.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 16, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> Heh...oh yeah...determined to quit...I want to live long enough to be a burden to my children and everyone else.




My goal is to live just long enough to spend my children's inheritance on expensive toys.


----------



## CSM (May 16, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> My goal is to live just long enough to spend my children's inheritance on expensive toys.


My childrens inheritence consists of many credit card bills and a coupon for an oil change.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 16, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> My childrens inheritence consists of many credit card bills and a coupon for an oil change.




Use the coupon, hurry!!!


----------



## CSM (May 18, 2005)

Day four: Did I mention that I hate people? Not smoking and doing ok...this damn patch itches!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 18, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> Day four: Did I mention that I hate people? Not smoking and doing ok...this damn patch itches!




Make sure to move the patch to a different spot each day and not put the patch on the same spot for a week or it will get worse.


----------



## CSM (May 18, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Make sure to move the patch to a different spot each day and not put the patch on the same spot for a week or it will get worse.


 Oh yeah...I read the instructions very carefully. How do you get the darn things lit though? They keep going out!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 18, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...I read the instructions very carefully. How do you get the darn things lit though? They keep going out!




Instead of lighting them you apply them to the underneath of the tongue, they dissolve naturally....


----------



## CSM (May 18, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Instead of lighting them you apply them to the underneath of the tongue, they dissolve naturally....


Now you have done it....you just KNOW someone out there is going to take that seriously!

By they way, they taste horrible! and just how long do they take to dissolve anyway?


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 18, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> Now you have done it....you just KNOW someone out there is going to take that seriously!
> 
> By they way, they taste horrible! and just how long do they take to dissolve anyway?



It depends on how much you chew them.


----------



## CSM (May 19, 2005)

Day 5: Well, I dont feel like my skin is being peeled off , but got a loooong way to go yet before I am dancing inthe streets. had a mini panic attack when I almost forgot to put on the patch this morning...*sheesh*


----------



## Shattered (May 19, 2005)

This is about where I'm at...


----------



## CSM (May 19, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> This is about where I'm at...


oh goody...something to look forward to!


----------



## Shattered (May 19, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> oh goody...something to look forward to!



Fear not.. You are not female.  Men have no emotions.


----------



## CSM (May 19, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Fear not.. You are not female.  Men have no emotions.


NO emotions...but lots of instincts!


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 19, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> NO emotions...but lots of instincts!




And much pent up Sarcasm that is making its escape at random and inopportune times at this point.


----------



## CSM (May 19, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> And much pent up Sarcasm that is making its escape at random and inopportune times at this point.


Boy isn't that the truth!


----------



## CSM (May 23, 2005)

Day nine; Most of family still alive though some wounded...unilateral cease fire pending....


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 23, 2005)

I got really fricking pissed off at work on Friday.  I caved and smoked a few.  So I guess I am now at day 3 now.  Family is doing fine, my pride not so fine.


----------



## CSM (May 23, 2005)

bad, bad, bad! Oh well, never quit quitting is my motto...

I have been coughing up fur balls for a week now....*gack*


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 23, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> bad, bad, bad! Oh well, never quit quitting is my motto...
> 
> I have been coughing up fur balls for a week now....*gack*




If by "hairball" you mean dark ugly-tasting mucuous, then I resemble that remark...


----------



## CSM (May 23, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> If by "hairball" you mean dark ugly-tasting mucuous, then I resemble that remark...


yep...that would be the stuff....downright nasty it is


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 27, 2005)

Getting better all the time.  Only the one slip-up.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 31, 2005)

Still at it.  I haven't taken any of the pills for a week now.


----------



## CSM (May 31, 2005)

Still on the patch...into day 17 now


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, this has been a long process but it appears as if I might be successful this time.  The original post was long ago....

I would like to thank everybody for their support!  It has been a good thing.  And the next picture you see of me will be sans cigarettes!


----------



## CSM (Jun 1, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Well, this has been a long process but it appears as if I might be successful this time.  The original post was long ago....
> 
> I would like to thank everybody for their support!  It has been a good thing.  And the next picture you see of me will be sans cigarettes!


Awesome dude! the support here does help indeed.


----------



## Joz (Jun 30, 2005)

Ohio residents might just want to consider this (quitting).
Tho' I don't smoke I do purchase them.
July 1, 2005 cigarettes will be increasing in price by $7 a carton.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 10, 2006)

About a billion years ago I created this thread to get help in quitting.  I was successful, however lately I have had some serious urges to smoke.  I have no idea what is triggering it.  I thought I was over this....

*sigh*

Harder than I even thought it would be....


----------



## dmp (May 10, 2006)

I've been thinking - every time you want to Smoke, get your wife to have sex with you instead.


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 10, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> I've been thinking - every time you want to Smoke, get your wife to have sex with you instead.



LOL.  Too much work...


----------



## dmp (May 10, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> LOL.  Too much work...




geeesh...you ARE old...


----------



## no1tovote4 (May 10, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> geeesh...you ARE old...



Not the sex part, the talking my wife into part is too much work.


----------



## dmp (May 10, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Not the sex part, the talking my wife into part is too much work.




riiiiiiiiiight...Too bad you aren't a Christian - We husbands have Author-it-Tay over our wives!

:

    :funnyface


----------



## no1tovote4 (Aug 16, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:


> Well, this has been a long process but it appears as if I might be successful this time.  The original post was long ago....
> 
> I would like to thank everybody for their support!  It has been a good thing.  And the next picture you see of me will be sans cigarettes!




Still not smoking...  It's been over a year now and I still occassionally have cravings and dreams about smoking!  Whew...

Never start people.


----------



## jillian (Aug 16, 2006)

Acupuncture!! It worked for me for 8 years (of course, about 2 years ago, I thought I could have "just one"... which you can't) but other than that, three sessions, no cravings after....

Good luck!


----------



## Bullypulpit (Aug 18, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:


> Still not smoking...  It's been over a year now and I still occassionally have cravings and dreams about smoking!  Whew...
> 
> Never start people.



Congratulations! I quit a pack and a half a day habit cold turkey 16 years ago...after my dad died of his third heart attack at 54 years old. Hell of a wake-up call that was.


----------



## Rico (Aug 18, 2006)

Bullypulpit said:


> Congratulations! I quit a pack and a half a day habit cold turkey 16 years ago...after my dad died of his third heart attack at 54 years old. Hell of a wake-up call that was.



Sorry Bully to hear of your father.  I too quit 16 years ago.  To those who want to rid themselves. I tried hypnosis, staple in the ear, patches, gum, etc. What really took was my six year old niece saying "Those things will kill you". Out of the mouths of babes. I put the pack down and never smoked again. No "assistant" (gums. patches,etc) will work until you say to yourself "That's the last damn time I'm going to put a nail in my own coffin" and mean it in your heart.


----------

